# Southern sweet tea...



## coyote (May 20, 2008)

*Southern Sweet Iced Tea *

*Recipe #1*



*Ingredients* 
3 Family Size Tea Bags2 Cups Of Cold Water1 Cup of Sugar*Directions* 
_We in the south make the best iced tea you'll find. Maybe it's how it's done, or maybe it is the water in the south, or maybe it's just that a southern belle has put a lot of TLC into making the tea. Who knows! 
We recommend Luzianne Tea Bags if available. 
Place the two cups water in a pot and add the tea bags. Bring to a boil, do not continue boiling. Remove from heat and let steep. Pour warm tea into empty pitcher. Add the sugar and stir until the sugar is dissolved. Fill remaining pitcher with cold water. Optional - some women say they use less water and add ice to the tea. _




*Southern Sweet Iced Tea *

*Recipe #2*

*Ingredients* 
3 family sized tea bagsa pinch baking soda (about 1/4 teaspoon)1 to 1 1/3 cups of sugar*Directions* _Here is my never fail sweet tea... 
Everyone (even yankees) loves it. 

Bring 3-4 cups of water to a boil. Add a pinch of baking soda to the water and add 3 family sized tea bags. Remove from heat and cover. Allow to sit for at least 10-15 minutes. Pour into gallon pitcher and add sugar. Then fill with cold water. Refrigerate. 

*the soda takes out the bitterness and darkens the tea....this small amount doesnt change the taste. 

Enjoy!! _

_since the summer is almost on us..thought some might find this a good idea. hey if the wimin don't find ya handsome at least let em find ya handy.._


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

Coyote, where you from?
Do you know how hard it is to find Luzianne way up here in Arkansas? 
There for a while, I was having to order it on the internet ( cajungrocer.com ).
But now a local store has it. 
My hand on a stack of bibles, Luzianne is the BEST iced tea ANYWHERE. 

And speaking of grits, I smoked some grit cakes this weekend. Then topped with cheddar, and put under the broiler. Oh Yes, and guess what I washed it down with .............. Luzianne!!!!!


----------



## teeotee (May 20, 2008)

Have to say i had my first taste of sweet tea about a month back. Had a two week work trip through Alabama and Tennessee. Drank a lot of it down there. 

Before i moved here had never had iced tea of any kind. Then the wife made some ice tea with some english tea bags i'd brought with me ............... that was pretty darn good too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## audioxtremes (May 20, 2008)

No matter what brand you use, or method you use to brew, the key is mixing the sugar with the hot tea before adding water. This releases the sucrose and is what makes the best tea.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 20, 2008)

AX - awesome post, I'm a huge iced tea drinker and can't ever get it to taste like what I get in a restaurant. This recipe will get me there! Thanks!!!


----------



## coyote (May 20, 2008)

glad some of you like this..A huge glass full of cracked ice and tea poured over it while setting and watching the temp gauge is pretty good. I like use my favorite cutting knife and make lemon wedges to squeeze on top of the tea..


----------



## smokeywray (May 20, 2008)

My aunt lets the sun brew her tea. Not quite sure how she does it, but its some of the best tea I had growing up.


----------



## gooose53 (May 20, 2008)

I don't know how you can get 3 family sized tea bags in 2 cups of water???  I've had sweet tea in my family since I was a little feller and we always used about a quart of water.....


----------



## coyote (Jun 11, 2008)

well, I am origainaly from the canal zone transplanted to NM when Pres. Carter gave the panama canal away. My granmother made sweet tea using the ole stainless steel tea balls..that stuff was great.
Glad you found Luzianne. Ablbertson has always carried it here. I have taught my girls to make it. and they love it. My wife brought home some cheaper generic tea.she caught heck from us..

grits are great. they don't make nor sell em around here.I am the only one at work that makes and eats them..
yer smoked grit cakes sound great.. I make em then put them in a plastic like meat loaf pan when they harden I turn it over and slice off a hunk and fry it with bacon grease. pretty good table fare..


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 11, 2008)

coyote i spent about 2 years in south carolina ...and i absolutley love the sweet tea there ...i stil dream about drinking that tea...still haven't found a good replacement yet...still searching.....i a real big tea drinker...drinking some now as i type


----------

